# Safmarine SA Pioneer 1968



## KGH (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi all I'm looking for information on Richard (Willi) Williams who was 3/0 on the Pioneer when my stepdad "Benny" Goodman was an engineer on a number of coastal trips c 1968-69. 
We recently found some illustrated letters from Richard, which prompted memories of very different times at sea. I remember a short trip around the UK coast ending up in Liverpool. The First Mate's name was Ian who had his lovely wife Pam on board. Other names remembered from that trip were John Cornish, Tony Veal, Erroll & Mike. Arthur the Purser made great champagne cocktails and I remember a couple of parties in the bar with a group of nurses from the local hospital. I also remember cockroaches pouring out of the shower head! They fumigated when we reached Liverpool.
The letters we found give a great account of life at sea and I wondered whether Richard or his family would be interested. If anyone has any information please get in touch.


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

Try Facebook Group Safmarinie and Unicorn old boys page


----------



## KGH (Nov 12, 2021)

Thankyou - we did check it out a few weeks ago but always worth another look.


----------

